

While other VCs seek Unicorns, Indie.vc is all about that cashflow - jkaljundi
http://pando.com/2015/02/17/while-other-vcs-seek-unicorns-indie-vc-is-all-about-that-cashflow/

======
brandonlipman
I don't know if calling Unicorns ($1 Billion companies) mythical is that
accurate. They are rare however they are becoming more and more frequent.

Jason Calacanis was discussing this in one of his recent podcast/posts and the
logic of shooting for startups with high potential/high risk does make sense.

